# Deleting DVR history, Timers etc.



## apollo1300 (Oct 20, 2005)

How do you delete DVR history and timers etc?
If I delete a timer it still shows up in the list with a "deleted" flag". 

I't unimaginable that this feature does not exist, yet I have been unable to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome, Apollo1300!

As far as I know, there is no way to delete the DVR history until they auto-delete after 9 days.

If you delete a timer, it will show up as "deleted" until the nightly reboot and file maintenance. This normally isn't a problem, but sometimes when you are adjusting timers, you need the event to be reset and not be "deleted". A soft-boot will usually clear it. Hold in the front panel power button for 10 seconds.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Gotta hide that porn... gotta hide that porn!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

MrC said:


> Gotta hide that porn... gotta hide that porn!


HA! That was good for a Monday morning laugh. :lol:


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

MrC said:


> Gotta hide that porn... gotta hide that porn!


Just have to make sure "Hide Adult" is enabled in the locks. "Locked event" will show in the history, so the wife will know you were watching porn, just not what kind of porn.


----------

